# Kansas City Dining



## LDK (Dec 24, 2005)

Any recommendations as to good dining places in Kansas City?

Thanks!


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

There's always BBQ places. If you want that, I would look for a local place and avoid the KC Masterpiece type places. There's tons of them, and you really can't go wrong with any of them. Outside of the BBQ places there is 1924 main, The Mango Room, O'Dowd's Irish Pub and La Bodega if you like tapas. My cousin lives in KC and she also likes Tomfooleries and 12 Baltimore. There's also a good Cuban restaurant, but I don't remember the name of it. PM me if you want it, and I will call my cousin.

Be sure to check out the fountains in KC while you are there.


----------



## detaildoc (Dec 31, 2005)

May be a little late on this one, but what do you like?

Lidias Kansas City is great italian, wonderful Sunday brunch too. 
40 Sardines is pretty good, bluestem is very good, Blue Bird Bistro- all local natural and organic restaurant and great food, Il Trullo- probably my favorite steak anywhere (its an italian restaurant) and great everything.

Obviously for BBQ- Arthur Bryants, Gates would be my suggestions.


----------

